# How old were you when you bought your first luxury watch and what was it?



## jberberich

Hi everyone, this is my first post to the forums! A lot of us were bitten with the watch bug at a young age. My first luxury watch was a Breitling Blackbird A13350, purchased when I was 17. Ever since then I've been hooked. What was your first luxury watch and how old were you? Include a picture if you can!


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My first was the Omega Seamaster 300Mc, I got it when I was 38.


----------



## Nokie

My Dad gave me his Datejust as an 18th birthday present, but I have to have it restored which cost almost as much as buying a new watch.......


----------



## 69mach351

Breitling SOH at 25 or 26
Rolex Milgauss GV at the age of 28
From there, it spiraled out of control. C'est la vie.


----------



## islands62

18. Tag Heuer 2000. That was 28 years and I don't know how many dozen watches ago. My brother in law still wears the watch.


----------



## MZhammer

Depends on what Luxury is - bought my Cartier at 24, Rolex at 26, Lange at 27...


----------



## dmmai

I guess that really would depend on definitions of luxury.
Growing up, I wore a hand-me-down Timex just like the one my Dad wore. 
I never knew that I had a watch interest until for my high school graduation my parents gave me a brand new Baylor Chronograph. For our family, that was quite an extravagant thing. I loved that watch, still have it. 
The first decent watch that *I* purchased was an used Omega Seamaster, I was about 21-22. 
Some years later a used 18k Longines Ultrachron followed me home. 
Then a used Heuer chronograph and another Omega Seamaster and then another Heuer and then an 18k Constellation. 
Next came a used Omega Speedy moon watch and a few other odds 'n ends including Tissot, Longines and other Omegas. Always trading for something different.
During that time period a couple of Longines and a Daniel Mink went home for my wife.

In the modern era, I bought my first Rolex Datejust at about age 45, pre-owned of course. 
Shortly after, I got her a Datejust and these were followed by a slow but steady procession of traded upgrade pieces for both of us. 
Eventually I ended up with a delightful Submariner that will probably hang around for a while (_like for life_).
Other brands came and went at various times like Raymond Weil, Movado, Tag, etc.
Baume & Mercier and Panerai also later joined the party.

So, as I said up front, it depends on the definition of luxury. 
Some would say I've never owned a luxury watch.
I always thought I was pretty fortunate to have been able to save up for that first used Omega Seamaster. Seemed pretty luxurious to me.
The dainty little Ultrachron has always held a spot in my heart and it _seems_ luxury to me.

Whatever the definition, it's all *fun* to me.

Enjoy!


----------



## Heinz

Omega Speedmaster Auto, I was around 22 or 23 at the time. BNIB was around 900 bucks.


----------



## ThomG

I purchased my first high-end watch in my late 20's. It was an Audemars Piguet, and that was almost 40 years ago. I sold it about 20 years ago and still miss it, even though I have other fine watches to take its place.


----------



## estevezj777

At the "ripe, old age of 28" (many moons ago!) I bought myself a Tag Heuer quartz thing (don't remember the model) in Curaçao, Dutch Antilles

It's similar to the one on this photo:


----------



## zaratewl

Bought myself a Speedy Pro for my 30th birthday.


----------



## horrij1

22 years old, in the service. Rolex Submariner date. In 1984 they were $1,200 through an AD.


----------



## urbino

Forty-six.


----------



## dawn

Was about 29 when i got my first luxury watch, it was a seiko and i loved the feeling of owning one ever since then.


----------



## Jeff113

My first luxury watch was a Cartier Ballon Bleu that I bought when I was 22. The nicest watch I owned up to that point was a Tissot Le Locle automatic.


----------



## Hamish308

estevezj777 said:


> At the "ripe, old age of 28" (many moons ago!) I bought myself a Tag Heuer quartz thing (don't remember the model) in Curaçao, Dutch Antilles
> 
> It's similar to the one on this photo:
> 
> View attachment 8778106


Yep. Same watch exactly for me, although I was 25. (1993) I still have it and it works fine, the bracelet wore out so I have a nato on it now. When I went to have the bracelet replaced I thought the cost was too high, so decided there and then it was time for an Omega (PO 2201.00)


----------



## SnooPPP

27. I bought a Speedmaster Pro 3573


----------



## Gunnar_917

jberberich said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post to the forums! A lot of us were bitten with the watch bug at a young age. My first luxury watch was a Breitling Blackbird A13350, purchased when I was 17. Ever since then I've been hooked. What was your first luxury watch and how old were you? Include a picture if you can!


This should be in a 'I was young and stupid' thread.


----------



## sheik_djibouti

I married young and received a Tag as a wedding gift. My first Rolex purchase was for my wife on our 10th anniversary. I would go on to purchase many more Rolexes (wife, parents, in-laws) before I owned my first Rolex. None of the watches I owned up prior to my "first" were what I would consider "luxury", with a Sinn U1 being the coolest thing I owned up till I was infected with this watch sickness. My very first "luxury" purchase was a PAM441 at the Officine Panerai boutique in Paris in my early 40s. It was a special trip and I wanted to commemorate it. From there, my luxury purchases could be categorized as an out of control tailspin. The "first" is always the hardest. It becomes so much easier after that LOL.


----------



## Sxgt

For me it was a Tag Heuer bought duty free in Jamaica on my honeymoon at age 24, still have the watch and the wife.  I couldnt let it go, even thogh I dont wear it. It is a 6000 Chronometer with black dial.

like this one:


----------



## rcd213

First was an Omega Speedmaster triple date. I was 24 or 25 at the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratg5

I'm 27, still don't have a luxury watch yet. Too busy supporting my kiddo and paying off student loans. Curse you and your wealth!!


----------



## CdnCarat

A couple years ago bought a Tudor Grandtour at 30.. Wasn't madly into watches up until then..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

stratg5 said:


> I'm 27, still don't have a luxury watch yet. Too busy supporting my kiddo and paying off student loans. Curse you and your wealth!!


No rush. You can hang out in the Late Starters Club with me.


----------



## NewHaven23

Mid 20's. TAG. Sold it 2 years later.


----------



## se7enfold

31 or 32, planet ocean


----------



## Alysandir

I was 37 at the time, didn't know a thing about luxury watches, and bought a heavily customized Rolex Datejust 16233. And by "heavily customized," I mean that the jeweler coated the whole thing in black PVD, put an PVD-coated oyster bracelet on it (this reference is supposed to have a two-tone jubilee), and added a dial with black diamonds set as hour markers. It's got a Rolex 3135 movement in it, so if it's a Frankenwatch, at least they opted to stick with Rolex parts. 

I still have the darn thing, since no one who knows anything about Rolex would buy it.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## jberberich

If only you could still pick up a Submariner for that price at an AD! After coming across this forum I'll never set foot in an AD as a buyer.


----------



## jberberich

horrij1 said:


> 22 years old, in the service. Rolex Submariner date. In 1984 they were $1,200 through an AD.


If only you could still pick up a Submariner for that price at an AD! After coming across this forum I'll never set foot in an AD as a buyer.


----------



## arejay101

I was 28 when I bought my first luxury watch. A Rolex submariner. (3 years ago)

Prior to that I was gifted with a breitling duograph when I was 18. And inherited a Patek Calatrava and pocket watch from my grandfather at 22.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

Hamilton Railroad petite seconde. 

Bought it at age 24 from Tourneau. Back then I didn't really know all the brands and what was what.

I still have my Hamilton though for sentimental purposes. Believe they discontinued the Railroad model. 

It has a basic ETA movement in it but the brand Hamilton has a robust/rich history of timeless American class and I love that story. The original watch of the American railroad made right near me in Lancaster PA.


----------



## DarrinNYC77

50 years old.... 2 weeks ago!  Rolex DeepSea Sea-Dweller Cameron.


----------



## mgc

I bought my first Rolex, a submariner, when I passed the bar exam at the age of 26. I have worn it almost every single day for 25 years.


----------



## Maljunulo

If an Omega Speedmaster 145.022 counts, I was 39 years old, but I am much older now, and have sold it. It was from another life and I no longer had an attachment to it.

I just bought a Grand seiko SBGX063, with which I am absolutely delighted.


----------



## MHe225

Several asked the question already, what is your definition of a luxury watch? You decide:

Fortis Flieger Professional @ 38









Omega Speedmaster Professional @ 40 (I waited almost 30 years for this one .....)









IWC Portuguese Chronograph @ 43


----------



## RT13

My first Luxury watch was the Omega Speedmaster 3570.50.
I bought it in 2012, when I was 32 years old. I sold it a year later. Ohhh.. how much I regret that decision now. I'm looking to get another version of the Speedo when I have the chance.
Sadly, this is the only picture I have of it.


----------



## kjung7

RT13 said:


> My first Luxury watch was the Omega Speedmaster 3570.50.
> I bought it in 2012, when I was 32 years old. I sold it a year later. Ohhh.. how much I regret that decision now. I'm looking to get another version of the Speedo when I have the chance.
> Sadly, this is the only picture I have of it.
> 
> View attachment 9082370


Why did you end up selling it so quickly?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cape

Sea dweller for my 25th birthday.


----------



## Jcodyjones

This might not count for your question, but a Rolex Datejust was bought for me at 23 for college graduation. 

I can say I definitely didn't appreciate it as much as the Tag Carrera Twin Time I bought myself at 30.


----------



## aced75

I bought my Cartier Ballon Bleu at age 21. Still one of my favorite pieces in my collection.


----------



## MV-22

Purchased a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre S as a commissioning gift when I became a baby 2ndLt back in 2009.

I was 26.

Just paid a very hefty service fee to have it completely redone this year.


----------



## Paulo 8135

29 when I bought my 'Rodolphe by Longines'.


----------



## RT13

kjung7 said:


> Why did you end up selling it so quickly?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I didn't like the bracelet and the hesalite crystal was accumulating scratches.
I was still a watch noob then, and blindly bought the Speedo because it is a watch with "prestige" at the price point.

Now that I know better, I know I will get a nice alternative strap if the watch comes with a bracelet, and that there are lots of alternative Speedos (that I like) that has the sapphire crystal, and even the new Co-axial movement.
I will definitely get another Speedo in the near future.


----------



## Addisonz123

Tag Heuer F1 at 21 years old with my first commission Cheque after starting my career after college.


----------



## Galvarez

I was 38 and bought a Breitling Colt Quartz in 2006 when I moved to Houston. It ran me about $1500 and I had never spent that much on a watch before. It's at BUSA at the moment getting refitted.


----------



## Skeptical

I bought this around my 32nd birthday 3 years ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastamuffin

I believe i was 23 when I bought my first $1000+ watch (Bell & Ross br03). Its been a slippery slope since then


----------



## ShortOnTime3

29 as a gift from my parents when I graduated grad school. It was an omega smp.


----------



## Alex De Large

I bought a Rolex GMT at 23. Over the years I owned it I had a Jubilee bracelet fitted and a black bezel. Years later I sold it to help towards the deposit on a house purchase, has to be the only watch I owned that went up in value.


----------



## Beselking

I bought my first, a Tag 2000 automatic, in 1998 at the age of 22.


----------



## Takvorian

I bought my first Rolex in 1980 at the age of 19.


----------



## LikeClockWork

my first respectable watch was a tag for my 21st birthday as a gift


----------



## Kit.

Depends on what you define as luxury. I don't have a watch over 1k yet and I'm 27, but I bought my Squale 20 atmos which I consider a luxury when I was 25 I think.


----------



## jonkentgb

29 - Tudor Black Bay!


----------



## jonkentgb

Blue Bay I should say! Black with the Blue Dial and Blue strap


----------



## xxjorelxx

I was 30 when I bought my first $1k+ watch. A Baume Mercier Classima MOA08462. After that the floodgates opened and I started acquiring watches more than double the price of the Baume Mercier.


----------



## greg19

In 2014 I was 37. Bought my first 2k watch (Omega SMP 2531.80) then it only got more expensive from there. I'm just glad the journey is just about complete. Eventually I'll trade my Omega AT 8500 toward a DJ II then I'll be done.


----------



## louisuchiha

I bought my 1st Tag (with my own goddamn cash) when I was 20, it was a F1 Grande Date, and Carrera Cal 16 (yup, I bought both of them). Finally, grab an IWC Mark XVII and a Tudor Black Bay this year (I'm 22 by now)


----------



## whoa

I bought a Seamaster GMT 50 years anniversary on a 8 hours RNR in Kuwait when I was infantry in Iraq in 2004, 22 years old! 
Me and a few mates was 4-5 hours in that shop! Freaking good times!...

Sadly some sad ...., stole it in my apartment once I had a party a few years later.. Still have the box, papers and spare links.. Hoping it will magicly pop up...

Moved 2 times since.. So guess it won't.. But still hoping :-D

Not my pic!









/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## SlashIROC

It depends what you define Luxury as.. though for me All my purchases have happened this year since I just got into Watch Collecting.. So between the ages of 23 and 24.. My Flag Ship piece right now is my Steinhart Black Ocean Though I'm quite proud of what I have right now for being 9months in..


----------



## dawn

I had to wait for 24yr before having my first car and it was a ford mustang, guess what they say is true "the patient dog eats the fattest bone".


----------



## MisterTom

26 years old.Rolex Datejust two tone.Back then they were 14k gold.


----------



## slcbbrown

At 21 I picked up a Rolex gmt when i graduated and headed into the Army.


----------



## freshprince357

First luxury timepiece I ever bought was a Hamilton Railroad petite seconde when I was 23 years old. Will post pics when I get to my phone. Still have the Hamilton and love how it has American tradition!


----------



## cptmike03

30 or 31. Last of the quartz Seamasters. Followed by a speedmaster and a sub.....now many more


----------



## Jonpwn

When I was 20 I bought a Tudor 7934. I guess that was a luxury watch. It was too small for me, and when I was 21 I bought a speed master pro and a bond seamaster shortly afterwards. Neither were new. 

My seamaster has been my daily watch for 3 years and going now

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## yannerd

I was 24, got myself an Omega PO. I've bought and sold a few along the way and have whittled myself down to 3 watches. Sadly I'd say my smartwatch probably gets the most wear of any of my watches.


----------



## saki302

Secondhand Rolex Sub, in my late 20s. First good watch I actually paid for with my own money.

I was given a Datejust by my grandmother when I graduated high school, as-is our family tradition (was 16 at the time).
I'll keep it and pass it to my son (I also have my grandfather's old Datejust now), though I'll always wish she let me pick the sub  I wanted it then, but she said they look 'cheap' hahaha

It was many years later until I bought another decent watch, an Omega speedmaster 3510.50 reduced.. kind of blew up from there.

-Dave


----------



## Carrera997

My first nice watch was an 18K and stainless Rolex Datejust with Jubilee bracelet. I was 23 years old in April of 1984. Purchased it new from Mayor and Berkeley Jewelers at Cumberland Mall, Smyrna GA. Price: $2375.00 I remember it like it was yesterday. It was traded long ago.


----------



## arejay101

I'm not far from you @carrera997

My first was a secondhand Rolex Submariner from Tourneau at Lennox mall when I was 28... About 4 years ago. 

Before that I wore a Breitling Duograph my dad gifted me when I graduated High School.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petsoff

26 - Frederique Constant Slimline Manufacture

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saki302

Carrera997 said:


> My first nice watch was an 18K and stainless Rolex Datejust with Jubilee bracelet. I was 23 years old in April of 1984.


I'm old enough to remember- that was a LOT of money back then  (and the year I moved back to the USA!)


----------



## completelyclueless

25, Speedy Pro.


----------



## Nayan Saheb

26, my father bought me a Tag Carrera when I joined the military.

View attachment 9553106


----------



## rMv

At 21 I got myself a Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time and Omega Seamaster Pro 2264.50 Quartz. TAG never got much wrist time though. I wore it only twice.


----------



## R0b3rt

I was 29. It was a Seamaster 2531.80. Bought it from an AD right before my last (twins) kids were born. Back then it was about $1500 plus tax. More than I had paid for my first car, a 67 Camaro. I wish I still had both!


----------



## Dadster

Got myself a Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC earlier this year at 36. Not an overt luxury watch, but my first automatic GMT. Had a decent Citizen automatic I got as a gift from my grandma in my 20s, but it got stolen from my car while surfing, so switched to Timex and G-shock watches for many years before deciding it was time again to get something more refined


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nine7one

I was 25 and on my honeymoon. I bought a Rolex Oyster from an AD for 900 dollars. I wore it every day for about six years then I sold it for 1,500 dollars. I think that was the day I became a collector. What other hobby lets you buy something, use it for years, and then sell it and make hundreds of dollars?


----------



## CabbageHead

43. Speedy pro. Followed by Rolex Sub, Omega 300, Tudor Pelagos and 15 more...all within a year. Late starter but I catch up fast :grinning:


----------



## s2kstephen

17 - LumTec M65
26 - Rolex 16610
31- Tudor BB

Still own all 3 and have my eyes on another/more.


----------



## Timestop74

I was 32, always liked watches but motorcycles took over for a while and then the batteries kept dying in my quartz watches. Started looking up watches online (wasn't much of an "online" watch wise in the early 2000's when I got my watches) and was bombarded with the sheer volume of choice. First watch was an Oris TT3 titanium/carbon fiber chrono. looked so cool in the store and I still have it.


----------



## gregoryb

My first was a Breitling SOH for my 30th birthday and I quickly followed up 2 years later with a self funded Omega GMT.

Love them both, although I am thinking it might be time to flip the Omega and trade up for my grail (Explorer II Polar) as I cant justify having 2 GMTs in the rotation. 

Edit :: Omegas not going anywhere. I decided Who cares if I end up with 10 GMTs? I like em, that's my justification 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevermind

I was 33 and it was a Longines HydroConquest.


----------



## Solomon_710

I was around 16 years old when my father thought it was time for me to have my first luxury watch and he gave me his vintage root beer rolex, been obsessed with watches ever since


----------



## Lmfaoeric

I was 18 and bought my speedmaster. Interest grew out of hand and sold stuff I had in order to help fund a submariner next.


----------



## spencer17

19 when I bought my first Tudor and then 20 when I bought my Rolex GMT.


----------



## Solicitor

At 30 yrs old a Rolex GMT Pepsi 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goregasm

I was 23 on my first trip to the US, stopped in NYC and bought a Cartier Roadster at their boutique


----------



## MrSparkle

26 when I bought my first luxury watch which was a Breitling Super Avenger BlackSteel. 

Still my favorite watch after all these years and after adding another couple of watches.


----------



## senorgreg

My first was a Girard Perregaux Laureato Olimpico when I was 20 years old. Man do I miss that one. Sold it years back and regretted it ever since.


----------



## Archtop1952

I was 19 yrs old in 1971, it was a Rolex "Precision"..


----------



## tzwick

19, I bought a Breitling Colt.


----------



## CSG

I bought a Rolex TT Datejust with the Jubilee bracelet when I was 38 in 1989. Before then, I mostly wore a Seiko sports watch. Still have the DJ (as well as the Seiko) but have added a SS Sub Date and SS GMT II as well as a SS Speedmaster Pro moon watch to the collection (as well as some vintage pieces and an Archimede 39H).


----------



## Rolex John

I was in my early 30's when I bought my first Omega SMP. Does the TT Gucci I bought while in college or the TT Tag Heuer I bought when I turned 30 count?


----------



## silvertonesx24

24, Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## mountbatten

At the ripe old age of 35, I bought a near new Explorer II. Regret selling that piece the most.


----------



## LACPA

I was 26 a little while after I passed the CPA exam. Bought an Omega Seamaster Pro 2531.80. Wear this watch most days. Won't part with this one.


----------



## BurtReynolds

36. Explorer II


----------



## IamSteve

Was 21 bought a tag carrera regreted it about 2 months later when i got into watches more and realised what a pos i paid so much money for .. watches defo have a very expensive and steep learning curve


----------



## ty423

Tag Heuer that my dad got me for high school graduation. First one I bought myself was an Omega Seamaster at around 23-24 years old


----------



## _chris

26, and just about to pull the trigger on an El Primero.


----------



## Perazzi-man

27, Rolex. I'm 62 now.


----------



## TheWalrus

I'm puzzled as to what a luxury watch actually is. 

Almost all watches are jewelry at this point. And all jewelry is a luxury in my opinion. So isn't basically every watch a luxury watch?

In any case I bought a Seiko SKX at 24, and a Hamilton Khaki Automatic when I was 26. My Doxa came next at 27 - and was a gift. A Rolex Air-king when I was 31. Sold the Air-King because, while it was a great watch, I didn't wear it much at all - didn't feel right. And then finally, at 32, I received a Tudor Black Bay as a wedding gift.


----------



## Daso

Omega Seamaster Titanium Chrono in St marten when I was in my early 30's an watch bug really started


----------



## hun23

I was 21 when I got my Omega SMP and 16610. The SMP at retail as I was a novice at the AD. Six months later I got some smarts and got 8% off my Sub Z series.


----------



## tdiallo

I was 19, finished high school in France, my dad bought me a Rado ended up giving it to my niece few years later


----------



## crappbag

24 - got my first full-time job and as promised to myself when I was an early teen I would finally break into luxury watches.


----------



## Spinout

Purchased a Heuer 2000 quartz my first year of college in 1987 (actually, a girlfriend bought it for me). I wore it religiously as wore the black PVD off the case and strap. My first nice auto was a 30th Ann. Moon watch in 200 to celebrate the millennium. I still have the LE Moon Watch


----------



## ElxJefe

My first "high end luxury" watch was an Omega. sadly back then i didnt know much about watches. Nowadays i prefer to have a nice variety of watches over just one high end


----------



## rwbenjey

Probably 27? Girard-Perregaux Classique.


----------



## Northboundndown

I've been researching and creeping these forums for several months now, but I haven't pulled the trigger on a watch yet. I think I would be stricken with guilt if I didn't wait until some important life event. My 30th birthday is in December, so I think I'll wait until then. Right now I could see the purchase being an El Primero Striking 10th (if I can get my hands on one), or a GMT Master II with Pepsi dial. Also a big fan of the VC Overseas. I guess we'll see which one is still stuck in my head in 11 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## innivus

Early 30's, Zenith Tri-Color.


----------



## Hyun11

Baume Mericer Clifton dual time at 20
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra at 21 (now sold)
Oris artelier complication (gift from fiance) at 25


----------



## stipebst

Breitling navitimer 19yo


----------



## conkmwc

I always had an interest and had several decent timepieces from high school. But I never scratched the itch until I hit my forties and bought a Speedmaster Reduced.


----------



## Drksaint

Tag Heuer Link given to me as an engagement present in 1996.








I don't wear it anymore...too small. But has sentimental value.


----------



## rony_espana

First "luxury" watch for me was an Omega SMP, white dial midsize quartz! Had owned a few seikos and Tissot's, but that was the watch that got me hooked!


----------



## maylebox

I bought a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chrono in my mid 30's (still have it). That was probably the first time I spent more than $100 on a watch.


----------



## juicyfruit

31. Omega Seamaster CM 2254 (black wavy dial).


----------



## DarthVedder

Oris Williams F1. I was 33 or 34 when I got it.

I don't have any pictures of it, but it was this model:


----------



## r171pt

Early thirties with a McQueen Monaco. Till then Swatches were main watch brand.


----------



## dlim4evah

My father gifted me a SS Daytona for my college graduation present. I guess it doesn't really count cause I still haven't bought my own watch yet!


----------



## kapsigmd1992

I'm a late bloomer. The watch fascination started this year at age 42. Bought a Speedy Tintin.


----------



## juicyfruit

I bought an Omega Seamaster when I was 31.


----------



## dmash

I purchased a Breitling Avenger Skyland when I was 20.


----------



## woo-who

26, Speedy reduced


----------



## Watchseeker27

26. SBGA011. Yesterday.


----------



## RubyRose

Define luxury? I owned seiko, marathon and steinhart none of which I would call luxury. The steinhart although solid was before I new about watches now I've learned more I would never own a replica/homage or whatever you call them again. I prefer to save for the real thing and spend the hours and days researching. 

For me my luxury piece was a 2010 2500 42mm planet ocean with orange bezel at 22 which I flipped after a few months as I grew tired of the orange during the winter months as unfortunately for me I'm not in a financial position to own a few to wear in rotation im a 2 watch guy


----------



## kjenckes

I didn't buy my first luxury until I was 35 - Tag Carrera Chrono. But before then I was wearing the Rolex GMT Master my dad had bought in Thailand during his Vietnam tour for $220 at the PX he had given me for graduation from college, so I didn't really see a point.


----------



## MisterTom

In my early 20's Rolex Datejust with 2 tone jubilee.It was so long ago they were 14k gold back then.


----------



## ccm123

29 years old, Rolex 14060 BNIB Submariner from an AD.


----------



## blaked

31, Breitling Old Navitimer in 18k. It's a bit heavy and I think I might sell for something lighter. Love the Navitimer style will probably get a stainless version for daily use. 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tar6

Took me quiet some time to save up for my very first Rolex Sub No-Date at age 26.


----------



## mrwatchusername

Bought my Omega Constellation a few years back when I was 32.


----------



## laoshun78

I think i was 25 and I bought an omega seamaster ceramic. (not making me very old)


----------



## bjdriscoll

IWC Mark XVI at 28 purchased to celebrate law school graduation. I still have it today and wear it often.


----------



## teeboller

This thread is an example of all the wrong things going on in our society. Read two pages and want to cry.

Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalagarwal66

Luxury depends on our situation and sometimes even location. So for me my first mechanical Swiss watch (Luxury for me) Oris was purchased when I was 32😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## avengerpenguin

Aged 37, Omega Seamaster 300


----------



## Luna Phase

28, Longines Elegant Collection


----------



## Izaakmaclean

Not real proud to admit mine was a Tag Heuer Link (mechanical movement at least). Bought it as my first "nice" watch when I finished grad school...I must of been 25 at the time.


----------



## asadtiger

I was 26 amd it was a seamaster gmt 50th anniversary swords hand version, the one with dual color bezel...love it 

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisboulas

I was 24 when I bought a gold Hamilton X-Wind. I sold it a year later and bought a Breitling Colt (which I count as my first true luxury watch).


----------



## Csyoon25

Nomos tangente. 24. Working from home awaiting the package. 
Before that was a bulova that I no longer view as luxury but thought it was when I got it.. Nomos is still my most expensive watch but I can see myself in the future look at it as just a "nice" watch and my next nice piece to be my first luxury 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratewl

30 - Speedmaster Pro and then 7 months later Panerai PAM 563.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spamhead629

stratg5 said:


> I'm 27, still don't have a luxury watch yet. Too busy supporting my kiddo and paying off student loans. Curse you and your wealth!!


This is the best comment I've ever seen. I'm in the same boat.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwing2020

16 years old. Omega Seamaster 300m Professional. Sound investment, and a bit of fun.


----------



## GnarKing

35- Rolex 114060

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Reza

26, this Omega Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## mrhy56

27,Rolex root beer GMT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

27. Used quartz Aqua Terra. Still my best watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Wow, I was ancient at 35 when I bought my first Luxury Watch. PAM 23A. I only had it for about a year before I decided it just wasn't my style and traded it. I do sometimes miss the wrist presence of the Panerai though.


----------



## Hj3lm

26 years old. It was the Tudor Black Bay red. 

Sent from the north!


----------



## rgtan911

I was 21 when I bought my first Cartier.


----------



## Blackranger3d

I was 35 and it was an oris titan.


----------



## nam2212

37 and it was a Revue Thommen (if that qualifies as luxury)


----------



## vlldpp

If Sinn counts 20, if not 20 - Speedmaster


----------



## georges zaslavsky

One of my first and most expensive watch purchases was a restoration of my grandfather's seamaster, I was 15 when I received it and then 18 when it got fully restored and it was quite an expense. I think that heirlooms deserve to be preserved and restored.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

I bought an Omega big size aqua terra on a trip to the bahamas when i was 34. (and i still have it)...
i was so nervous to wear it and I kept it in the box for safe keeping (in my safe) for years and never really enjoyed it.
i have since owned another aqua terra, a constellation and im wearing my SMP now and I have had a bunch of different nice watches... a couple Tags and a Rolex (least favorite).
i know its a shame to put a nice watch in the safe but I wanted it to stay nice. kinda silly. I wear them now. if they get dinged, thats life. (although the AT looks like new... i guess thats what I get for not enjoying it)


----------



## LACPA

I might have already sent in a post to this thread, but I don't remember exactly. My first was an Omega SMP 300m "Bond". I love this watch and have a very hard time holding on to others because of it. I'm actually going to get a Rolex Milgauss one day and I think that's really the only other watch I'd wear consistently. Others will be bought, but i'm skeptical if they will stay for too long.


----------



## topher

25 years old - Omega Seamaster 2254.50

Sold it when I was 30 and moved to a JLC.


----------



## Camdamonium

Bought myself a Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 Chronograph with the mesh band when I was 16. Over the past six months and six watches since then, my love for watches continues to be untamed...


----------



## drhr

62


----------



## zielony

Rolex datejust 16000 at 28


----------



## tornadobox

TAG Formula 1 Calibre 5 at Thirty-Six years old. I sometimes regret selling it. However, I used the proceeds to fund my SMPc and I would not trade the SMPc back for it.


----------



## mdaclarke

34, Omega Speedmaster Professional Hesalite


----------



## kcarson0825

When I was 22 I bought a tag Aqua calibre 5. I had a tag link I got as a gift a couple years ago though. Granted I'm still only 22.. I enjoy this forum and I'm debating what I'm going to get with my Christmas bonus this year. Leaning towards a speedy pro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkassRugby

18, Omega 2220.80 Seamaster Professional 300m with cal. 2500D

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Camera Bill

47
Damasko DA46 Black
Omega Planet Ocean 2201

Prior to that I wore my inherited Seiko 5 from my grandfather and a slew of cheap fashion watches.
However, I did purchase a nice Bulova quartz when I was 25 and still have it.


----------



## Stirling Moss

36 or 37. Oris Big Crown Complication. Nice watch, but the power reserve sucked.


----------



## rvk82

I purchased my first luxury watch when I was 21 - A TAG Heuer F1 Quartz


----------



## ibemanson

Omega Seamaster Pro model 2254.50, age 30.


----------



## lincolnunit

27 from Fred Meyer Jewelers FOR RETAIL!!!!!

$2495. I'm not selling it; I'm admitting to how much I paid for it....NEVER AGAIN at a Mall Jeweler... NEVER AGAIN


----------



## 38271dcc4

Set a goal for myself to get a Speedmaster on my 18th birthday. I did it!


----------



## Archtop1952

19 years old, Rolex "Precision" oyster, I`m 64 now, and owned many Rolex watches through the years.


----------



## jasd

At 39 both my Seiko MM300 (£2k) and Sla017 (£3k)


----------



## mustang1970

My first watch (in the 1980s) was a Swatch watch. all the rage back in the day. About 35 bucks and you were in style. Since I have move on to several different brands from Rolex to Seiko. I really like Seikos for luxury and Deep Blue watches for sportiness. The Deep Blue Divers are great for the money, better than Seiko and "real" in the aspect of a dive watch.


----------



## DiscoZ

Really two dates:

20 - TAG 1500 (if it counts); then got a few watches as presents (Rolex Oyster and JLC MC LE) in the interim that got me going and at 33 - Omega SMP PO (which I traded for an IWC Aquatimer after 6 months).


----------



## Grayman

I just purchased a Sekio SKX007 at the age of 29. My first "proud to own" watch that wasn't just a raw tool I needed. Before this I had a Citizen eco drive dress watch that I wore in dress uniform and then for job interviews after the Marine Corps and a couple of different G-shocks in the Marine Corps when I was on duty. In the Marines I was CH-46 air crew so my watches took a lot of abuse from grease, oil, fuel, dirt and vibration. I spent more time in the gym than going anywhere nice. So I have only recently found that I share an admiration for nicer watches, just like I do for high end firearms and knives. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mkim520

Like many people on this thread, Tag Formula 1 Red Quartz on ebay for $499


----------



## J969

42, Breiling superocean heritage 46, and I feel I waited way too long, almost bought my first Breitling when I was in my early 30s but bought a much cheaper Technomarine (that I somewhat enjoyed for a few years), then an all black Luminox. Looking back I should have bought the Breitling, I would have very much enjoyed it thru the years and would still enjoy it to this day I am now sure.


----------



## The_Datta

Omega Seamaster Bond and I was 24. Never leaving my collection


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

I started late: 39  Not because I could not afford it, but wasn't really interested in watched until then. My first "luxury" watch was Movado, then Oris, Omega, and now this Breitling (which I am selling):


----------



## Camdamonium

J969 said:


> 42, Breiling superocean heritage 46, and I feel I waited way too long, almost bought my first Breitling when I was in my early 30s but bought a much cheaper Technomarine (that I somewhat enjoyed for a few years), then an all black Luminox. Looking back I should have bought the Breitling, I would have very much enjoyed it thru the years and would still enjoy it to this day I am now sure.


Dude ever since I bought my first nice watch, a Breitling SOH 46, I've been hooked. Owned three of those alone since I started in January, and it has driven my love for watches to other brands as well.


----------



## nightowll

My first was a Rolex GMT master , was just clocking my 26th birthday then, ever since then I have been hooked, there is always a Rolex. Somewhere in my collection

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morosophe

Luxury is a relative concept, but here goes... 23 years old. Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Tradition Petite Seconde.


----------



## Th!nkEr

i think i was 22 years old

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 2500c


----------



## madlou

I was 20 when I bought my first vintage Omega.


----------



## ispeshaled

Just bought my first luxury watch, a Speedy. And I'm 33.


----------



## Perseverence

37, RGM Model 222.


----------



## Sayan

at 41 bought Baume & Mercier chronograph, not sure if this classifies as luxury watch so at 48 bought Speedmaster Professional 3572.50


----------



## Lucaass29

Rolex Oysterdate Precision 6694 at 18.


----------



## raxford

28 I bought an Omega Planet Ocean, then a Tudor Black Bay, then a Breitling Chronomat. 

That was also this year.


----------



## Btreichel87

Grand Seiko spring drive, I was 28. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Started really late. Wore the Seiko my brother gave me when I went in the Navy for 20 years. Then just around 45 the bug hit and it started with a TAG and so on until my first Sub at 50. Its good to see so many younger people enjoying and appreciating fine watches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RED FIVE

First luxury watch I bought was a Speedmaster FOIS when I was 33, but when I was 18 my parents gave me a Rolex Gmt Master II 16710 Pepsi for my graduation. Lesson to anyone who is planning to gift a luxury watch to their children, make sure they are responsible and understand the significance of the watch. I didn't care much about watches back then and ended up losing the GMT in my early 20's with out giving it much thought. I didn't realize how awesome that watch was and what an idiot I was till I started collecting watches a decade later. I recently bought a 16710 pepsi that is very similar to the one my parents gifted to me. Hopefully I won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## seres

First luxury watch was an Omega, gifted on my 16th birthday. At age 35 I purchased an Omega Speedmaster, and shortly afterward a Rolex Daytona.


----------



## SpeedyFreak

My first decent watch was an automatic Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5.
I bought this watch three years ago when I was 28.









Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

38 years old, Omega AT.


----------



## faizan1990

Breitling SOH Mesh bracelet. Age 27


----------



## modasf

No pics cus the phone with them is somewhere on the beach in Cancun but high school graduation gift to myself was a Ceramic Submariner. I flipped everything I could get my hands on senior year to buy it.

Then ended up selling it a year later to pay for school.


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Tudor pre tiger chronograph. 14 yrs old.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

I was gifted a Rolex Datejust as a wedding present from the in laws when I was 29 and that started the whole craze for me. It wasn't until when I turned 30 I actually bought a Rolex for myself, a GMT BLNR. Both watches remain as my favorite and will never sell them.


----------



## mkim520

Tag Heuer Formula 1 - 16yrs old lol


----------



## DANinCLE

I got a Rolex Datejust when I was in my mid 20s. Great watch. Very versatile. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elysium73

Speedy! at 34, on the verge of 35.


----------



## faizan1990

Breitling superocean heritage chrono. 27


----------



## Eldridge58

Omega seamaster gmt, 22 yrs old .


----------



## LARufCTR

18K Cartier Tank...right a after passing the Bar.....so around 25


----------



## katiedaddy

Rolex seadweller, I was 27.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascal_cl

17 a Chronotech.


----------



## Silo

In 1985 I was 35, and I bought myself a Rolex Sub-date from an AD. Paid $1000. I still have the watch, still looks fantastic, serviced 1 time in 2001, it's now about 6 seconds fast a day. I wore it while scuba diving in the 80's, as well as sailing and fishing. It's a great watch, but not my most comfortable watch to wear on a daily basis.


----------



## delco714

Hamilton jazzmaster auto Chrono for high school graduation.
Went through college and PA school.

Then got myself two years into my job at 26 my planet ocean I had been eyeing for almost a decade.

Now almost three years later I can't decide bw panerai, yachtmaster platinum, or JLC master control moon.. Heh.

No matter what, the grail was the PO and will be passed down..


----------



## Vette45

Welcome! I purchased my first kinda expensive (at the time) watch when I was 18 and that was a Movado. My first real nice watch I just purchased this week when I am 25 YO and that is my Omega Seamaster 2531.80. I have always loved the elegance of Omega and am happy to have purchased this watch!


----------



## watchninja123

Silo said:


> In 1985 I was 35, and I bought myself a Rolex Sub-date from an AD. Paid $1000. I still have the watch, still looks fantastic, serviced 1 time in 2001, it's now about 6 seconds fast a day. I wore it while scuba diving in the 80's, as well as sailing and fishing. It's a great watch, but not my most comfortable watch to wear on a daily basis.


Nice! I wonder if 1000 was a lot of money back in 1985. 9k for a new sub date today is quite a bit of money.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

*


----------



## drewmfong

I was ~20yrs old(2006) and it was a no data sub ref:114060. I was in Australia, and got a good deal with the currency conversion at the time. First year the no date was "officially certified". Sold it a long time ago, which was a mistake.


----------



## drewmfong

Silo said:


> In 1985 I was 35, and I bought myself a Rolex Sub-date from an AD. Paid $1000. I still have the watch, still looks fantastic, serviced 1 time in 2001, it's now about 6 seconds fast a day. I wore it while scuba diving in the 80's, as well as sailing and fishing. It's a great watch, but not my most comfortable watch to wear on a daily basis.


Fantastic story, remind me of my father who purchased a TT Sub-date in 1988. The 1984-1988 were cool years for the sub as it was a transitional year with small window of production. I think he purchased the TT in '88 for ~3500, still not bad if you look at that ref# now.


----------



## ShortOnTime

I've been lucky enough to where several of my nice watches were gifts. The omega was my first nice watch, but I got it from my parents as a grad school graduation gift. The Rolex was a 40th birthday gift from my SO, though I did put a couple of grand of my own money towards it. The first nice watch (IMO) I bought with my own money was my Oris diver, but I got it for a significant discount from an AD. I was probably 37 or so when I bought that. My first auto, which I bought myself, is my Hamilton, but I don't really consider it a luxury watch.


----------



## stevenliu0923

19. Oris Artelier Skeleton...im pretty young


----------



## Paulo 8135

33 - first Rolex.

Is a steel 33mm Omega quartz off ebay for 220 really high-end??


----------



## BlackZeppelinOmega

I'm a bit outclassed compared to most of these replies. O was in my twenties, can't remember the exact age, and I got a 2 tone Longines quartz. I can't also remember the actual model now BUT I do specifically remember that it was the first model to break from company tradition and be marketed and designed for a younger, active person.


----------



## Spyderco1993

21 Rolex airking date 5700


----------



## Ericsmith89

Bought the speedy pro brown dial sapphire sandwhich retail 5700 from AD for 3400 before tax. Was a 2011 model I bought in 2016. I was 27. My income wasnt where it should be for the price 
so not the smatest idea but YOLO. Turned out to be one of my cheaper watches over the past two years


----------



## ds760476

41 & still haven’t. 🤷.♂


----------



## Tom V.

I was 26 and did not pay for my first really nice watch. I was getting married and told my then fiancé that I didn’t like to wear rings because I almost lost a finger because of a ring. She bought me a Rolex Submariner as a “wedding band”. Wore it proudly for 20 years, when I got bit by the watch bug. No longer have it and have purchased matching wedding bands that I also wear proudly as we approach our 39th anniversary

Tom V.


----------



## dheinz14

I was 29 and purchased a Breitling B-1. Still have it and still love it. Wear it all the time as the primary watch in my rotation.


----------



## dicecube

Tom V. said:


> I was 26 and did not pay for my first really nice watch. I was getting married and told my then fiancé that I didn't like to wear rings because I almost lost a finger because of a ring. She bought me a Rolex Submariner as a "wedding band". Wore it proudly for 20 years, when I got bit by the watch bug. No longer have it and have purchased matching wedding bands that I also wear proudly as we approach our 39th anniversary
> 
> Tom V.


Great story but how'd you almost lose a finger because of a ring?


----------



## Quahogger

30 - Ball Hydrocarbon Engineer Spacemaster X Lume. Loved that watch!


----------



## DeepBlue1

I believe i was about 30 when i bought my first 'real' watch. A Rolex sub 5513


----------



## Cmaster03

Got my first good watch in my early 20s, a Hamilton 992 pocket watch. Then when I was early 30s my bride gave me an Omega Seamaster Pro and it was off to the races!


----------



## Watchology101

My dad bought me my Omega seamaster at 18 as a high school graduation gift. The first luxury watch I bought was my datejust II, which I bought at 20.


----------



## gogeo

undergrad graduation, cartier tank francaise. still have it.


----------



## faizan1990

Breitling superocean heritage at 27.


----------



## jthole

Luxury, as in over $1000? When I turned 50. Kids and family took priority before that (and to be fair, other hobbies that cost money too).

The next luxury watch purchase will probably be when I am 55. I am eyeing a Rolex Explorer ;-)


----------



## Texex

I was 23 and it was a Tag Heuer 4000 like this.

.








It cost a big chunk of my first pay check. It looks so dated but I'm glad I still have it. This is where the lifetime addiction started.


----------



## luxury554

i got my first luxury watch when i just finished college,i was about 25 years old then


----------



## canonken

The JLC in my sig when I was in my last year of college. I was living at home, going to a 'cheap' school with scholarships that paid for what was charged, but it was my money that paid for it working part-time.

I joke I had more disposable income working part-time in a big box retail store than I did the first few years I was working my post-college full-time job (because rent, bills, etc. was all on me).


----------



## Mr AT

I'm defining luxury as a watch whose price I won't tell other people. I was 40 and bought this.​


----------



## Mr AT

Gunnar_917 said:


> This should be in a 'I was young and stupid' thread.


In my defense, I wasn't young.


----------



## sutton

Bought my first luxury watch 1 month ago at 19.


----------



## Moerdn

When does luxury start? If we take a Quartz watch for $20 as the base line, probably a Tissot for $250 with 20.


----------



## wis_dad

Mr AT said:


> I'm defining luxury as a watch whose price I won't tell other people. I was 40 and bought this.​
> View attachment 13070737


Amazing piece! I tried a blue El Primero on at the Harrods boutique once, not sure what reference it was but it 'blue' me away (sorry...).

I'd love one at some point but I keep flitting between the blue dial and the traditional multi-colour sundial variant.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

At 30 I got a Hamilton, at 33 I got a Tudor Black Bay Noir. I'd say the Tudor is my first "luxury" watch, for sure.


----------



## bmil128

Bought an Omega Speedmaster Triple Date at 24. The beginning of a slippery slope.....
https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/watch-omega-speedmaster-day-date-3523-80-00


----------



## NoSympathy

Purchased my first luxury watch(IWC Pilot Chronograph) in my 20s when I had enough money saved from my first job but sold it because i didnt like the size. Kept changing from watch to watch (IWC Pilot Chronograph to Grand Seiko Snowflake to Rolex OP 39 to Tudor Pelagos to Omega Seamaster to now a Rolex Datejust 41 and Grand Seiko Peacock)

At this point whenever my gf sees a new watch, she asks "How long are you going to keep this one for"


----------



## richn

First piece was a Breitling Chrono Avenger E13360, picked it up a couple months ago and have loved trading pieces ever since. All my pieces have been Breitling so far, I hope to pick up an IWC here soon!


----------



## fahim

Not sure where I would start luxury..
Tissot Titanium Quartz (not sure which model) - bought when 17, felt like luxury at the time
Rado Ceramica Multifunction - bought at 25, also felt like luxury at the time
Breitling Navitimer - bought at 31, probably my first real luxury watch

Having said that, at each time I would tell anyone how much they were.


----------



## curtisl1982

16 years old. Omega Speedmaster X33


----------



## Origo_DK

My first watch was a Festina Chrono, I was around 18 years old. Never got the hang of wearing it back then.


----------



## ganagati

Mid 20s - IWC St. Ex chrono. I still have it, but rarely wear it anymore...


----------



## TheYoungFashionista

Hi. I‘ll be getting off topic. I just wan to get all of your opinion regarding my problem. I want to buy two watches; i want a brown leather strap and a black leather strap. I can’t seem to pick a good color combination so i need all of your opinion on this. I’ll attach the photos of the watch. Thank you so much!


----------



## dwaym0

Omega Railmaster XXL at age 27... I've always liked watches but didn't see the value of luxury brands until last year or so...


----------



## 94Supra

Mine was a Rolex Submariner Date 116610LN purchased when I was 18. Such a timeless piece!


----------



## MLJinAK

Frederique Constant - aged 36.


----------



## dafuture

23 - Rolex Explorer 214270 (Mk1)


----------



## RedsoxDon1

Rolex Date Just, blue face, steel jubilee bracelet- 26 years old


----------



## vindicate

15, a PP Calatrava. Still have it now, has lots of sentimental value!


----------



## Rbq

Early 20s - Rolex DJ was my first luxury watch, but was given, not bought
34 - VC Patrimony


----------



## huntflyer

80’s Speedy Pro - I was 25.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tdg2064

My first luxury watch was this awesome 2500 PO that I bought last year... haven't turned back since!


----------



## Alarien26

I bought an Oris Small Seconds Diver (48mm) when I was about 23. It was comically large on my wrist by my taste today, but I loved it at the time, and it kicked off my watch habit.


----------



## Humbucking

When I was a senior in high school I bought a Raymond Weil W1 chrono in black. I though it was the coolest thing! When I graduated college, I bought an Omega 300 GMT black & white bezel. I loved that watch. That was stolen & then I bought a couple of Planet Oceans!


----------



## deltamind

I still have to buy my first luxury watch, never got around that good money yet, but I know I will do it soon for sure. For some reason I really like the Iced Out Patek's or the AP's. Rolex is on another level as well but the skeleton looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Peterroehrich

When I was in the 7th grade I started clipping Breitling ads from my dad's business mags (Fortune, I'm sure). I was smitten with the Navitimer!

I did the best I could as a 7th grader, buying an inexpensive quartz chronograph which I wore proudly. Fast forward several years, when I came home from school on my 18th birthday my parents had a Breitling box, unwrapped, on the kitchen table. I popped it open to find a stunning Navitimer! I wore it everyday for years and it still holds a special place in my collection 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayhem421

Pretty awesome gift for an 18 year old @Peterroehrich. I would have had a hard time not selling it for beer money in college :[

I was 32 and finally pulled the trigger on a Tudor Pelagos. Love it and haven't had any urges to sell it or buy a different luxury watch. I've got a couple other mid-level automatics and quartz pieces, but can't justify another luxury piece.


----------



## Tom V.

Evening All,

My wife bought me my first luxury watch, Rolex Submariner. It was my “wedding ring” for years. I told her I did not want to wear a wedding band as I had almost had my finger ripped off when a piece of wire got caught under my high school ring. On top of that, it would have been a 20-30 foot fall if things had really gone south. That watch lasted 15-20 years. Finally got matching wedding bands and I traded the watch for a Breitling because my life had changed wanted/needed something else. 

Tom V.


----------



## smmht

The 2255.80 Omega was the first luxury watch bought. Age 21. It warmed me upto buying much more expensive watches after. At the time that was a ****e load of money but i guess these days that isn't so much for a watch.


----------



## Peterroehrich

Mayhem421 said:


> Pretty awesome gift for an 18 year old @Peterroehrich. I would have had a hard time not selling it for beer money in college :[
> 
> I was 32 and finally pulled the trigger on a Tudor Pelagos. Love it and haven't had any urges to sell it or buy a different luxury watch. I've got a couple other mid-level automatics and quartz pieces, but can't justify another luxury piece.


Yeah, I was floored when I got it! I never considered selling it, it's too special to me, I'll be buried in it 

-- Peter


----------



## Solace

I was 28 when I bought a Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon midsize from a forum member. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knowwears

It's not a luxury watch, but my parents never had much money. When I was 19 I bought a JaquesLemans dress watch that I wore throughout college. I lasted me for 10 years. Believe I still have it somewhere...


----------



## alberto.b

I was 30 and I got myself an omega 🙂
Now I’m 32 and I’m aiming to a Rolex


----------



## BigPoppa

Tag Heuer Link chronometer when I was 40 (using money won playing poker online)


----------



## Tom V.

Evening All,

I was 26 when I received a Rolex Sub from my then fiancé. I had had a bad experience with rings and was not comfortable getting a wedding band, so she bought me the Sub. Don't have it anymore and kinda wish I did. Have been through plenty since then and have enjoyed my journey 

Tom V.


----------



## Lux918

First of the "higher-end" was a gift from my mother at 18 being a Tag Heuer AquaRacer 500m (She had it engraved for my Birthday etc.) and I still wear it on occasion, its a 10 year-old Tag but, its still going strong. First luxury purchase (to keep) was at 21 when I picked up a pre-owned IWC Portugese that serves as my Dressy/Formal piece these days, and due to a constant buying & then selling etc. it doesn't get worn as often as it should.


----------



## dannyking

jberberich said:


> If only you could still pick up a Submariner for that price at an AD! After coming across this forum I'll never set foot in an AD as a buyer.


Back in the day, $1200 was still a lot of money!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_honer

I had no interest in watches till I was in my early thirties when my coworkers at IBM started talking about their watches in the break room which aroused my interest, before this, I only owned watches that were on sale at Fedco and Mayco. After receiving a good sized bonus at work I remember a James Bond movie came out with Pierce Brosnan wearing an Omega which sparked my interest so I ended up purchasing an Omega SMP Pro Chronograph with the chrome insert in the bezel. I still have this watch almost twenty five years later although I hardly ever wear it, it is just too big heavy for day to day wear.


----------



## Dufffader

I must have been about 22 when I bought a Tag Heuer back in the 90s. They were out of Quartz so I bought the Automatic and got hooked on the sweeping hands. Can’t recall the model but it had a blue dial. 
The bezel clicks was fun for a while, but the clicks broke after a year and I gave it way to a friend and wore only Polar and Suunto training watches after that. So that was the first phase. Came back to serious watch collecting about 6 years ago with a Rolex Sea-Dweller 16600 and now I need a spreadsheet to keep track of them all.


----------



## galvestonokie

mid to late 30s, bought a Tag Link after seeing the first Bourne movie


----------



## joeshoup

I inherited a Rolex from the wife's late uncle when I was 39, and it was kind of a gateway drug. This summer (at 41) was the first time I bought a nice watch for myself - a birth year Speedmaster. It's currently getting serviced, can't wait!


----------



## JBenO

A TAGHeuer Carrera when I was 21. Still have it even though I have thought of selling it more than once. Always end up not happening, probably I never will.


----------



## dan360

17, after high school graduation I bought a used Longines from my birth year of 1977. It was square-sh, with the date window between 4 and 5. Automatic, stainless. I guess they're rare? Dunno, paid $215 for it at a local jewelry store and thought I was cool. Sold it to pay off a cell phone contract. Things we do when young and stupid.


----------



## wjhoffmann

I was in to cars before watches, so ended up being 36 when I bought my first Panerai.


----------



## Pastextian

I'm currently 24 and I recently bought a Bell & Ross BR01-92 Heritage


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Mine was a TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 WAR201A-1. It was surreal lol


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

I was 19


----------



## dasoler

I was 18 and got a Movado Fiero. I still did not know anything about watches at the time.


----------



## dasoler

My first in-house movement was an Ebel Tekton Arsenal limited edition. Age 25.


----------



## JDMLS430

26 and bought a breitling Bentley gt


----------



## gmads

26. A two tone, blue faced Submariner when I was on a trip with a girlfriend. I thought it looked great, but I also had the immature thought that it would impress her. Maybe it worked - we got married 6 yrs later (nah-she doesn’t notice any of my watches).


----------



## drummerv

planning to buy Rolex soon, i'm 30

It's only recently I started appreciating watches, hopefully, i'm not late to the party


----------



## JDMLS430

It's never too late. My father didn't get his first watch until late thirties or early forties.


----------



## cdf294

JDMLS430 said:


> It's never too late. My father didn't get his first watch until late thirties or early forties.


Agreed that it's never too late. I got a late start and didn't buy my first nice watch until my mid to late 30's. 
I purchased a Breitling Chronomat and still own it after 18+ years.


----------



## gward10

22 years old - Omega Seamaster - America’s cup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcosta

32... Speedmaster Pro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

18 yrs old. 1980 Datejust
Bought used


----------



## hapasnyper

26 years old purchased an Omega Seamaster


----------



## mt_timepieces

21/ Cartier pasha 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## letmein

24, Tag Carrera


----------



## Ten-Ten

I spent most of a weeks pay on a Caravelle diver when I was 25 or so. By that definition, though many watches have cost more dollars, I haven't bought a more expensive watch since.


----------



## lawtaxi

Bought an Omega Constellation after I passed the CA bar; I was 36 (spent 13 years as a cop first)


----------



## mt_timepieces

Bought my first carrier around 21. Had couple of other pieces over the years. Now I'm trading watches on the side. Love it.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

28–Omega SMPc


----------



## richardlay

18 when i bought a used Tag Carrera


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjelldb85

24 a Breitling Navitimer


----------



## paolo83

When I was 18 I received a Citizen watch as a birthday gift and that's what got me interested in watches. A few years later I bought a Fossil watch which I thought was so cool at the time (also cause I couldn't afford much else at the time. No clue which model it was since it was so many years ago. Don't remember which was my first luxury watch to be honest but I ended up buying a higher end Tissot at some point.


----------



## Ladit

17 when I bought my first TH.


----------



## veggfodur

I belive it was Tag Heuer 2000 and I think I have it somewhere, was in venice I think.


----------



## Patryk_K

Depends what you consider Luxury. 

I was 22 when I bought an Oris Aquis and I was 24 when I bought my first Rolex.


----------



## BreitLight

18 or 19. Tag heuer link calibre 6


----------



## Watchyadoin

Kinda how I got into watches , vintage tag at 20 by mistake didn’t really know what I was even buying but it was cheap. Did some research and fell down the rabbit hole. 29 was my first Rolex and a few omega and Tudor prior.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy08

I just got the bug and I’m in my 40s


----------



## Dmartini

In 1979 for Christmas I received a Lejour chronograph 7750 known as the poor mans Heuer, they were made side by side with Heuers of the day and received a different dial. I did not know the significance of this watch until many years later.

The first Swiss watch I bought with my own money was when I was 34 it was a Tag Heuer 2000 Chrono. When I was looking at them I remember a man at the jewelers trying to sell me a Speedmaster Professional and I failed to listen to his explanation of the movements and differences. He did however tell me enough to pique my interest and I started learning about watches. Bought a used Speedy Pro 6 months later.


----------



## CaptainCustard

Ah the memories:

In 1978 I had a big crush on a girl in HR. One day a notice went up, “Senior Engineer Wanted for the Dubai Project. See Cecilia”. I applied. I thought this was my chance, but Cecilia showed no interest in me. 

The HR Manager did though, despite me not being a Senior Engineer. I was the only guy who showed any interest in the job. 

A month later I landed in Dubai, aged 25. It was a very different Dubai back then. Small, remote, no high rise. Very different to today. 

It was a rough place. The work was terrifying, my expat colleagues even more terrifying. Hardened violent alcoholics, each with around 4 divorces under their belt. They had lived and worked all over the world and came with a lot of baggage. But they did look after me, and I am eternally grateful to them for doing so. 

They all wore Rolex watches. The younger guys wore Submariners and spent their time in the pool, or windsurfing or diving in the Gulf. The older guys wore GMT Masters because they usually had to book phone calls back to the UK, for work, or to sort out pregnant daughters or arrested sons. Rolex was still very much a tool watch, not a luxury item. A Rolex could handle the rough work, the fine sand and dust, and the water. 

My old watch died in weeks. I bought a quartz Seiko divers. It lasted me and worked fine.

In late 1979 I returned to the UK at the end of the contract. I was very very cashed up. We had earned a fortune (I was on a Senior Engineers rate) and paid no tax. 

I walked past a shop in Derby and they had Rolex watches in the window. I walked in and bought a GMT Master. It cost me 600 pounds. I could have bought it in Dubai for around 400. 

It started a lifelong relationship with Rolex. 

A couple of years ago I finally bought a Submariner. I went to Manly beach, and looked at the sun reflecting off the sea and the watch, and for a moment I was 25 again, and we were all drinking beer at Jumeirah Beach. It made it worthwhile. 

TLDR: 26, Rolex GMT Master


----------



## Blazersbill

At age 22, I had my first watch. Was a DJ, saved up money to get it 2 days before my 23rd birthday


----------



## Simon

25 - Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch - bought with discount at £450 summer 1991 in Bristol UK
- not sure that counts as luxury - but it was a huge leap from my Seiko5 automatics
and really kicked me into a passion for watches

since then i've owned a couple dozen watches - some higher end (Zeniths/Rolex/Breitling) some lower end (Citizen/Casio) - and some middle (Tudors, Longines, JDM Seikos). Most were/are fantastic and I am not sure that luxury/cost made a watch any more special for me. I owned n wore for 9years as a daily a 10k Rolex DSSD - but I think my Seiko Tunas at 2k have given me as much pleasure.


----------



## raptorrapture

30... believe it or not! My (future) wife bought me a Frédérique Constant Worldtimer as a wedding gift to wear the day-of. If you’re counting when I bought MYSELF a luxury watch, I bought a Tudor last year when I was 33. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

32 & it's was my 1st Rolex , 16700 GMT A serial bought in 99 & still own today .


----------



## Cayenne06

1983 and I was 22 on my first visit to Switzerland and purchased a brand new Rolex stainless sub with date for $783 from an authorized dealer.


----------



## JimD303

33, Tudor Black Bay, had a great year in sale and decided to grab it over an Omega I had planned on for a while.


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

26 - IWC Le Petit Prince Chronograph. Started a new job. 

Sadly I sold it after a year or so when I learned more about watches. After a lot of buying and selling and losing money, I am down to one final purchase.


----------



## Kjian414

Datejust 1601 when I was 21. Birthday/graduation present to myself.


----------



## diver321

I got an old omega when I was 18 and it got me hooked


----------



## 5thofjuly

Got an Omega 300M Chrono Diver when I was 25. Here she is today, 17 years later.


----------



## CaptainCustard

Life isnt a race guys. 

Good watch by 20. 
Expensive European car by 25
4 bedroom house by 32. 
Partnership by 40
Retire at 50

There are bits left off that list you need to think about:

Failed undergrad at 20
Serious car crash at 25
Homeless by 32
Bankrupt by 40
Heart attack and in the morgue at 50

Its not a race.


----------



## Fredette

I'm 27 and bought a Navitimer

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueRadio

I bought a Royal Oak Offshore Chronograph, Panda Dial, this year at 27. Thats my first true "self purchase". First Luxury watch though was gifted to me at 16 by my parents. A Speedy, the 50th anniversary "Patch". It was 2007 so they were all over the shop.


----------



## Fredette

RogueRadio said:


> I bought a Royal Oak Offshore Chronograph, Panda Dial, this year at 27. Thats my first true "self purchase". First Luxury watch though was gifted to me at 16 by my parents. A Speedy, the 50th anniversary "Patch". It was 2007 so they were all over the shop.


Omega?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueRadio

Fredette said:


> Omega?


Yep. Actually wearing it right now., I have it on a leather strap now a days. But its the Reference 311.30.42.30.01.001 to be exact. 11 years and I still am in love with it


----------



## Rokovakian

Luxury -to me- was a new Breitling Superocean 42 purchased just a few years ago when I was 40. Between that watch and purchasing my first house and first new car all in the same year, I sure was riding high after spending most of my adult life teetering on the edge of poverty.


----------



## Fredette

Rokovakian said:


> Luxury -to me- was a new Breitling Superocean 42 purchased just a few years ago when I was 40. Between that watch and purchasing my first house and first new car all in the same year, I sure was riding high after spending most of my adult life teetering on the edge of poverty.


Congrats

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## slickman

CaptainCustard said:


> Life isnt a race guys.
> 
> Good watch by 20.
> Expensive European car by 25
> 4 bedroom house by 32.
> Partnership by 40
> Retire at 50
> 
> There are bits left off that list you need to think about:
> 
> Failed undergrad at 20
> Serious car crash at 25
> Homeless by 32
> Bankrupt by 40
> Heart attack and in the morgue at 50
> 
> Its not a race.


Well said!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoRun31

28- Omega Speedmaster Reduced


----------



## carlosimery

38 hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swede33

picked up an omega seamaster, 2255.80 when I was 30. Have picked up a few since, and the original omega is getting serviced to be handed over to my son (24 years old). He was suprised, but said that watch is the one thing he wanted most of the things I have.


----------



## Frank45

Been a member for a while but still very new to watches. I snagged my first real watch, a Omega PO about 9 months ago. I really wanted a Speedy but I jumped at the chance. Snagged a Speedy a couple of months later. Was 31 when I got em both.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS

Just now at 30 lol. IWC Portuguese and Longines Legend Diver


----------



## FarmKid

42 years - Vintage Omega Seamaster Dress watch. Although I don't know if it would be considered Luxury or not, they are quite affordable really.

43 years - Omega Speedmaster Reduced. Although I don't know if that counts either as it is about the least expensive non-vintage Omega.


----------



## yuji

I was 30 and I purchased a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Calendar w/ meteorite dial. Excellent watch. Loved it, but I prefer simpler watches.


----------



## Time Exposure

Rolex Sea Dweller 1665 (now called the Great White) from 1981, purchased for $855 in 1989 when I was 22 years old. Patek Phillippe Calatrava reference 2508 from 1953, purchased in 1993 for $3,350 after I turned 27. In between (and since) were many IWC's because I felt they represented the best value-to-quality ratio. I thought they were higher quality than Rolex, but not quite as high quality as the "Trinity" of Patek Philippe, Vacheron et Constantin, and Audemars Piguet.


----------



## JLater

24 after finishing grad school and getting my first "real". job. Datejust 16014. $1200 at the time from a dealer in Hong Kong. About 15+ years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farcry33

My first luxury piece was a Breitling Colt Chronograph with a blue dial and I was 27. It was a gift to myself because I was doing well in sales at the time and then I traded it for a Tudor Pelagos. Kind of miss it, but I love my Pelagos.


----------



## gaurdianarc

Omega speedmaster at 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

I arrived late to the party in terms of luxury watches. My first real watch however, was when I was about 20, Nixon Superhero. It was their highend watch at the time for around $450. I loved that watch and the heft it had when wearing it. My first ‘real’ luxury watch was when I started my first company at 27. I got a Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow. My second purchase was when I started my 2nd company at 35. I got a Rolex 16600 Sea-Dweller. I still wear it regularly and it’s one of my favorites in the rotation. I’ve since acquired an IWC, Tudor and most recently, a Zenith. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Foley

I was 23 and bought a DateJust 1601 for about $270 in 1965


----------



## adam_svt

My first was a Bell & Ross BR03-92 at 28 y/o. Since then I've been moving on up!


----------



## gaurdianarc

vchau76 said:


> I arrived late to the party in terms of luxury watches. My first real watch however, was when I was about 20, Nixon Superhero. It was their highend watch at the time for around $450. I loved that watch and the heft it had when wearing it. My first 'real' luxury watch was when I started my first company at 27. I got a Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow. My second purchase was when I started my 2nd company at 35. I got a Rolex 16600 Sea-Dweller. I still wear it regularly and it's one of my favorites in the rotation. I've since acquired an IWC, Tudor and most recently, a Zenith.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

I was Twenty-two years old when I bought my 1986 Rolex Daytona Oyster Cosmograph Big Red (6263).

Believe it or not, no one wanted that model in those days, so they were far less expensive than a Submariner.


----------



## 2star

I got my first Lux watch at 32years it was my Rolex Exp II i flipped it over the years for my current watch which is the Rolex Sub no date.


----------



## behindthemountains

my first-ever luxury watch was a Submariner No-Date (stainless steel); a present to myself, for closing my second business deal @ 22. I'm 23, now


----------



## vee1rotate

Age 57. Omega Speedmaster.

View attachment LxWQojF.jpg


----------



## jpoehler

I was 30 when I bought my 1st luxury watch. I purchased a Rolex Sea Dweller Deep Sea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholascanada

Raymond Weil at age 32.


----------



## SequoiaMan

Bought a Rolex Datejust, a Breitling Superocean Steelfish, and an Omega Seamaster when I was 25.


----------



## Quantumleap

estevezj777 said:


> At the "ripe, old age of 28" (many moons ago!) I bought myself a Tag Heuer quartz thing (don't remember the model) in Curaçao, Dutch Antilles
> 
> It's similar to the one on this photo:
> 
> View attachment 8778106


Same story, but 32, and Saint Lucia.


----------



## Weissen

A brand new Rolex Explorer I when I was 20yo. 
And I still have it 33 years later.


----------



## bsubtown

Omega Speedmaster at 33 or so. 36 now and I have worn it 300+ days a year since new. I am a bit sad now because I just bought a Submariner and it should be here Wednesday and the Speedy might not get as much action.


----------



## MALORT

I was 29 and bought a gold Tiffany watch for my mother for Mother’s Day. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Takvorian

I was 19, and it was a Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date. 
No pic available - it was long before the digital age...


----------



## lucassith

Bought this year, with 15 years old.... Omega Speedmaster Pro!
Hope I can buy many more watches....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byunts

Sub at 37 for my 10 year wedding anniversary.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dayman-v-nightman

I've always had watch bug but it was only in my mid to late 20's that I started to have the financial means to pick up nicer pieces. 
My first "luxury" piece you could say was a lovely Tudor Day Date 76200 that I got for 1.7kUSD ish, at age 28, took soo long to save for it, but was well worth it


----------



## bricem13

Purschased Breitling superocean at 35, mm300 at 33.
Now rationalizing my collection but moving higher end than it used to be.
Waiting for sub. Have omega (sm300), tudor and heuer as well.

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Leo13

I bought Tiffany-Agassiz when I was 30 - still in my collection...


----------



## forsakenfury

This year, pam 380. I miss that watch so much but I think it was time to move on from it. Experience was great only worn it out once to a watch group meet up.


----------



## anch

30-ish.. Seamaster Aqua Terra 38.5 ref. 231.10.39.21.01.001. Loved it but sold it to get a FOIS, which i later sold to get a... and so on and so on.
Sorry about the smudge on the crystal


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

For me I was 25 and my now wife, then girlfriend got me this tag heuer aquaracer. I still have them both hahahahaha. 

I was lucky with the aquaracer as it has a 7750 valjoux. I didn’t know didily squat about watches and could have quite easily ended up with a quartz.


----------



## adam_svt

28 and it was a Bell&Ross


----------



## yankeexpress

adam_svt said:


> 28 and it was a Bell&Ross


What watch will you be selling after speed-posting to 100 posts?


----------



## Familyman310

38 y/o and it was a Panerai PAM88









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

27 and it was a Breitling Old Navitimer ii

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicocamp353

The first time piece I bought was actually a breitling Colt quartz.

It was like a grand and I bought it with my college grad money last year

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravexmind

Last year, for my 33rd birthday, I got myself this Tudor Black Bay Heritage S&G.


----------



## Showdown2608

I was 34 and it was a Rolex 16610.


----------



## Kec16

I was 32. Omega Seamaster Bond from Aruba AD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoo

First S/S GMT at 15.
Best friends Father was a gun trader.
Went to gun shows almost weekly.
At that point in time, mid sixties all the gun traders worried a Rollie.
My friend's Father had a yellow Day Date. His boy got a Stainless GMT same time as me.
Fair value then was $100.00 for a crisp user. Of course the AD sold here in KC for $235.00.
Ancient history, fun times in my life. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyforager

I'm 29 and still haven't purchased one


----------



## horrij1

In 1985 I was 24, and I bought my Rolex Submariner while I was in the service, stationed in Alaska. Best $1200 I ever spent. Still my most work watch.


----------



## Adam2011

38. Rolex DateJust two tone, fluted bezel, jubilee bracelet, Matt black dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake911

I was 25 years old and I purchased my first Rolex which was a Sub whilst working in Athens. Those were great days when you could walk into a Rolex AD and buy any sports model. Stupidly I sold it a couple of years later and used the funds to buy a Ducati 748.


----------



## Tclassen

I was 15 when I bought a Rolex 16220 Datejust with papers at a watch show, and flipped it for a nice profit. Prior to that, I saved up all my money from mowing lawns and bought a Bretiling Avenger Seawolf II (A17331101I1A1) with a cobra yellow dial at age 14.


----------



## pfern10

30, Rado Centrix Chronograph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belzoni

My first was a tag aquaracer. I was in my mid-late thirties.


----------



## roy.erlich36

Breitling 44 special when i was 15 or 16

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

My first luxury watch was an original Bond Seamaster Quartz 2541.80.00. I bought it a couple years after graduating university as an engineer. Funny enough, the guy who bought it just listed it for sale locally. I don't regret the sale enough to buy it back!


----------



## kaungxkaung

Got my first watch on August 31, 2019 from my parents as a graduation gift. It is a Rolex Datejust 2018 #126233 at the age of 22. Looking forward to more watches to my collections with significant life events.


----------



## wonder.if.i.can.fly

People seem really young here, I would be really interested where they live. I live in a developing country and sometimes I feel that you should be a politician or you should do something illegal (OK, the two are mostly the same here  ) to have money for Rolex here.


----------



## nudie

I was about 30years old when I got my first Rolex watch.. it was a pre-owned submariner date at around USD4000 that time. 

Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohiMedia

I had bought a few bulovas during high school, but
my first "real" watch was a Omega Planet Ocean 2200.50 black bezel on bracelet at 24 followed very shortly by a Breiting Superocean Heritage 46mm blue bezel on bracelet within months.
I'm 25 now and looking to get a navitimer soon and working my way up from here trying to enjoy a variety of brands and styles along the way!


----------



## Fredette

Mine was a Breitling Old Navitimer ii. I was 27.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

My first luxury watch was s.t. Dupont stainless steel I was about 26. Also, bought matching lighter.


----------



## Frank237

My Rolex Sub in 1985 for $975 or maybe a bit less. Of course, STILL have it.


----------



## SolarPower

I got my 1st Swiss mechanical watch at my 8th grade. I did not buy it. It was my Grandpa's present. Still have it.


----------



## fronzie

I was 29 and bought a 1970's Speedmaster when I got my first 5 figure bonus. I traded it later which I regret highly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom_99

I got a Hamilton after working a summer in construction following high school graduation.

Got my first Rolex in my early 30s


----------



## Maverixk

My first watch was when I was 18, I saved up 5k USD and bought a V serial Rolex gmt 2
I will never forget the day, cause the seller actually went off at me for paying in 50's 
( In my country the biggest note is 1000 )


----------



## adam_svt

28. Bell & Ross BR01-92


----------



## jkpa

39. Speedy Pro.


----------



## shaunlawler

30 - Rolex Submariner Date (Ceramic)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD10

24 I bought a speedy with my first paycheck. Priorities lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roy.erlich36

When i was 16 i saved up some money from working and bought a breitling superocean 44 special

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

many years ago. i was 27 years old when i bought a 2 Tone Cartier Panther . back when i thought it was a high-end and best looking watch.
i'm embarrassed to say it was a Quartz . oh well, you gotta start somewhere .


----------



## hrant

Hamilton Khaki - 23 years old.


----------



## Yamidan

In my early 20s I found a ratty Omega "Dirty Dozen" in an antique shop in Arequipa, Peru. I bought it because it was cheap and had the Omega logo on the dial. I gave it a clean, then took it to a watch maker who said it was modified to use some more common omega parts in the movement. Still, it cost me about $60aud which was a high price in Peru. Years later I was wearing it at a wedding and someone offered me $1000 for it. I thought I'd won the lottery and agreed, then after the transaction I looked at what I had and what it was worth even in its modified state. Ah well, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Birddog1

I was around 23 (1983). A less than year old Rolex Submariner date. Payed $600, included both boxes, papers, tag and anchor. Sold it several years ago for $3600. I had it serviced one time at RSC NY. It was a great watch.


----------



## Baham

I bought a Rolex Sub 5513 when I was 21. $175 MSRP. That was 1969. I gave the Sub to my son about 7 years ago. Before I gave it to him I had it serviced. $1400. I guess that makes it a luxury watch.


----------



## CaseandMovement

My first was a Rolex Yacht-Master 116622 Dark Rhodium Dial purchased at 23, just a few days before my 24th birthday


----------



## flynnstone

28 and a polished breitling super avenger 😄


----------



## mrhtimepieces

I bought my first true timepiece at 34. It was a Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean - 007 Quantum of Solace Edition. I’ve been hooked on watches since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Loudermilk

In 1989, I was 19 years old. I bought an older Rolex Explorer II with the orange hand, and a fliplock clasp folded link oyster bracelet, for $900 at a pawn shop near Stone Mountain, GA. I quickly traded it, because I had the hardest time reading it at a quick glance. I found the dial was easy to misread the time.


----------



## azs.77

I was 26. I bought the five digit sub. Beautiful watch, but I traded it for the six digit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy654321

JLC Master Control Date - 38 years old


----------



## brianinCA

For me it was an Omega Seamaster 2201.50 at age 35.


----------



## Pongster

Age 30. Rolex Datejust. Wife bought for me.


----------



## CSG

I was 38 in 1989 and bought a new steel and gold Datejust. I had a heavy debate with myself as I really wanted a Patek Calatrava but I was in a business where showing a known watch to the masses was an asset. Also, I was a golfer and sailor and the Patek wouldn't have cut it for those activities.

Coincidentally, even though I've bought more _luxury_ watches since then, I'm wearing that very Datejust today.


----------



## OrionBets

1998 Speedmaster Michael Schumacher Special Edition. Bought it in Japan when I was 32.


----------



## drlagares

my first luxury watch was omega and bought it when i was 21


----------



## Mediocre

What is the definition of luxury for this thread? Too many pages to read


----------



## paulnewman

Bought a brand new Omega Speedmaster Sapphire Sandwich in 2016 when I was 24.


----------



## Bswcollection

Bought my first Rolex...a Roman numeral dial DJ with super jubilee at 18 after my first real estate deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

CaseandMovement said:


> My first was a Rolex Yacht-Master 116622 Dark Rhodium Dial purchased at 23, just a few days before my 24th birthday


Great first Rolex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donochoa.japan

I was 38 when I bought a Grand Seiko SBGX059.


----------



## brian_timepieces

I was 25 and got an Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch. Had to go with something classic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King0424

My first was a Breitling Avenger Seawolf at age 28. It was a tank for sure. Ended up wearing it for about 6 months then traded up.


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

My first was a Bell & Ross Phantom. Picked it up local when I was 19 I think. Great watch but the blackout was hard to read.

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orive 8

I was 23 and stationed at Ft. Knox KY, my wife bought me Rolex Submariner non-date model for Christmas. Its long gone now.


----------



## MrLogan13

My first was a Longines Hydroconquest at 32. Before that, I had dabbled in the entry-level Seikos and Citizen watches.


----------



## WLF89

I started with a Sinn 104 at 30.


----------



## vmgotit

When I graduated from high school, I took my graduation money and bought a Rolex Sub ND. I was into Scuba Diving and wanted a Sub. $3000. in 1978. A so called friend stole it from me! Vance.


----------



## humzark

20 and it was a Breitling Navitimer World. Great piece but looks a bit big on my small under 7” wrists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucassith

Tag Aquaracer at 14, father gave to me.
Tudor Hydronaut, Omega Seamaster 300 and Omega Speedmaster Professional at 15.
Rolex Datejust 31 (my great grandfather watch) and Rolex Oyster Date at 16.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzmisl

Panerai Pam 50 when I was 26

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

32. Omega 2531.80


----------



## ZeroReverse

I consider my first luxury watch to be my blue Omega Semaster Professional (ref 212.30.41.20.03.001). I got when I was 29, preowned from a private seller, with the fancy wooden box and all the papers. Before buying it, I checked the watch at reputable watchmaker. He explained to me that it has been polished and not very well, but it is fixable. Back then I did not really have an eye for these things and it looked ok to me. Got the price down a bit and got it for about 2k euro. Since then I can very well see the imperfections in the polishing, but still think I got a good deal, considering the packaging and how the prices have shot up since then. Got an upgraded clasp too and it has been my most worn watch since, its 99.999% a keeper. When it gets a bit more beaten up I will get it refinished, but since I really take care of my stuff, that could be years in the future.









Funny thing is, at 27, I almost bought a Rolex Explorer 2 (polar dial). I could have gotten a full pack, with warranty at what I know now is an amazing price. For whatever reason I decided not to . Im beating myself from time to time for this missed opportunity, but I do like my Omega more as a watch.


----------



## upupa epops

Mid 30s and it was a Seiko SKX173. Was definitely a luxury when I got it, it felt like spending a fortune.


----------



## watchdanny

jberberich said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post to the forums! A lot of us were bitten with the watch bug at a young age. My first luxury watch was a Breitling Blackbird A13350, purchased when I was 17. Ever since then I've been hooked. What was your first luxury watch and how old were you? Include a picture if you can!


BEAUTIFUL!!! Would love to hear what type of watches you are buying now


----------



## watchdanny

stratg5 said:


> I'm 27, still don't have a luxury watch yet. Too busy supporting my kiddo and paying off student loans. Curse you and your wealth!!


Don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## watchdanny

slcbbrown said:


> At 21 I picked up a Rolex gmt when i graduated and headed into the Army.


Awesome watch! Thank you for your service


----------



## watchdanny

Perazzi-man said:


> 27, Rolex. I'm 62 now.


35 years or Rolex. That is a good life my friend


----------



## Doug5551

57 years old when I got a Tudor Black Bay Burgundy as a retirement trophy for myself.


----------



## MisterTom

I was 19 when I purchased my first NEW Rolex Datejust S&G Jubilee right after I bought my first NEW house.


----------



## Luis_Leite

Bought mine at 27, this week (Tag Heuer Carrera, Calibre 1887). It is a second-hand wach, but it's an automatic Chronograph, just like I wanted (my grail is the IWC Portugieser). It was meant to celebrate my Job Promotion, as I am unable to travel this year and always wanted to spoil myself with a watch in a significant life milestone. (I was lucky enough to finish my MSc. at 21, and after 6y working, I made it to manager (VP), this is my first significant purchase )


----------



## Simon

Not sure what constitutes luxury - my watches have never been what I would term luxury (L&S, PP, AP etc) - but quality mid-level 

25 Omega Speedmaster
26 Breitling Chronomat
38 Zenith EP
43 Rolex Deepsea
52 Seiko Tunas
55 Citizen Tsunos


----------



## belia

jberberich said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post to the forums! A lot of us were bitten with the watch bug at a young age. My first luxury watch was a Breitling Blackbird A13350, purchased when I was 17. Ever since then I've been hooked. What was your first luxury watch and how old were you? Include a picture if you can!


Like other's have stated, 'Luxury' isn't defined the same way for everyone. In my particular case, my first 'luxury' (to me, anyway) watch was a vintage Omega Seamaster DeVille in stainless steel that I bought when I was 35 or 36. I still have the watch and, as a matter of fact, it's at the watchmaker's right now going through a complete overhaul. Don't know if we're allowed to mention watchmakers or businesses by name, but he's very well respected in the vintage Omega world. It's already been a couple of months, but quality work takes time and I'm sure he has a backlog, so I haven't even asked about it, . . . . just waiting patiently.


----------



## dafuture

I was 22 when I bought my Rolex Explorer. Loved that watch.


----------



## bearxj86

29 - Rolex Submariner to celebrate getting into grad school


----------



## Sugman

I still don't own a luxury watch. But my house will be paid for very soon, was able to pay for my daughter's college education without loans, am on track for a comfortable retirement, and have no car payments.

My Omega Aqua Terra is probably as close to luxury as I'll get. Oh - it took me 54 years to get one. We all have our priorities in life, I guess.


----------



## Sgruschkus

Tag Heuer Calibre 1887 Chronograph at age 32


----------



## neverlate1973

29 Breitling Chronomat . Still have it .


----------



## marchitecture

16800 matte dial - I was 35 and in heaven.... the beginning of a long and fruitful relation with Rolex Vintage Watches...


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

24 tag aqua racer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamerjigz1979

Tag Heuer Formula One Red at age 29.

12 years worth of abuse and beating and the watch still serves me well


----------



## Computantis

Submariner ref. 116610LN at 24.


----------



## IanDetert

24 , rose gold hublot Big Bang









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hams911

Omega Seamaster GMT at 28...then went way down the rabbit hole and have never looked back!!


----------



## Jgottlieb

27 - speedy


----------



## TylerGreen28

31! Panerai








re

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017

Omega seamaster
Then a month later a Rolex gmt that was 2007


----------



## MAT4150

JLC Reverso Duo Face when I was 22.


----------



## Tempus Modus

I was 24 and making about 15k a year. Paid around $300 for a gold quartz Longines dress watch. I was a LOT of money for me at the time. I still have it 36 years later. 
Sorry no pic or model #.


----------



## TylerGreen28

31…. Omega seamaster Ryder cup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eilif2k

I got my Rolex Sea Dweller last year. At the time I was 32. It sparked my interest in watches, not just "that one is shiny, I want that one".


----------



## kavants

44 (47 now). Omega Seamaster. Loved them for many years before taking the plunge.

I lied.....forgot about a Tag Heuer quartz back in 1999, I was 25. Gift from ex-wife that I sold when we divorced.


----------



## drhr

61
Lum-Tec


----------



## Jean1888

At 32yrs, almost bought a 36mm Rolex Cellini for my 8-1/4 wrist lol, I was a total watch noob and just wanted a "Rolex". Then got into Seiko, Citizen, etc. Bought Panerai at 40.


----------



## Timepeacekeeper

Bought my first this year and i'm 38. First one was a Breitling Superocean 44mm. Wasn't in love with it but felt good getting into the game.


----------



## KieranJackson

20 years old. I purchased a Raymond Weil when I was in Riyad. It was luxury to at the time. The year was 1991.


----------



## mudmud

First watch I bought myself was a Baume & Mercier Capeland, around 1999.


----------



## Mazzanti

I bought my first one at 25, a Ulysse Nardin Classico 40mm with a blue guilloche dial. I still have it and wear it with pleasure, a very elegant watch.


----------



## omMIega

30 yrs old. Tag Heuer Link Calibre 5 Day Date


----------



## neilziesing

I was 22. 

I bought a 1986 Daytona 6263 Big Red at the PX, while serving in the US Army in Germany. 

I wanted a Sub, but at $1200 they were above my pay grade. 

I bought the Daytona for just over $700, because the sales person said she’d cut me a deal because “no one wanted the Daytona.”

I sold the Daytona to help pay for Grad school in NYC in the early 1990s.

Talk about the one that got away…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom V.

jberberich said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post to the forums! A lot of us were bitten with the watch bug at a young age. My first luxury watch was a Breitling Blackbird A13350, purchased when I was 17. Ever since then I've been hooked. What was your first luxury watch and how old were you? Include a picture if you can!


My first luxury watch was a Rolex Sub in 1979. I told my soon to be wife that I would not wear a ring because I almost lost a finger because of a ring, so she bought me the sub. Should have kept it. it is long gone, but we are still together (41 yrs).

Tom V.


----------



## Tom V.

Tom V. said:


> My first luxury watch was a Rolex Sub in 1979. I told my soon to be wife that I would not wear a ring because I almost lost a finger because of a ring, so she bought me the sub. Should have kept it. it is long gone, but we are still together (41 yrs).
> 
> Tom V.


I was 28


----------



## KCtyle11

Sick watch!


----------



## KCtyle11

Sxgt said:


> For me it was a Tag Heuer bought duty free in Jamaica on my honeymoon at age 24, still have the watch and the wife.  I couldnt let it go, even thogh I dont wear it. It is a 6000 Chronometer with black dial.
> 
> like this one:
> View attachment 8843482
> View attachment 8843514


This is a cool story! Love the watch too


----------



## maubach

25, Rolex Dominos Pizza from the 90s. Met up with the original Dominos manager who received it when he worked at the Dominos locations right by my school. I likely helped him reach the sales goal to get the watch, small world


----------



## johare

neilziesing said:


> I was 22.
> 
> I bought a 1986 Daytona 6263 Big Red at the PX, while serving in the US Army in Germany.
> 
> I wanted a Sub, but at $1200 they were above my pay grade.
> 
> I bought the Daytona for just over $700, because the sales person said she'd cut me a deal because "no one wanted the Daytona."
> 
> I sold the Daytona to help pay for Grad school in NYC in the early 1990s.
> 
> Talk about the one that got away&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This hurts to read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

johare said:


> This hurts to read.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In a twist of fate, in 2018, I came across a mint 82 Submariner 16800 matte dial which I purchased for well under market value.

I finally got the watch I really wanted.

Still I keep an eye out for 6263s just in case I get a second chance&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johare

neilziesing said:


> In a twist of fate, in 2018, I came across a mint 82 Submariner 16800 matte dial which I purchased for well under market value.
> 
> I finally got the watch I really wanted.
> 
> Still I keep an eye out for 6263s just in case I get a second chance&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous watch. Guess it worked out after all - wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

johare said:


> Gorgeous watch. Guess it worked out after all - wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrionBets

jberberich said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post to the forums! A lot of us were bitten with the watch bug at a young age. My first luxury watch was a Breitling Blackbird A13350, purchased when I was 17. Ever since then I've been hooked. What was your first luxury watch and how old were you? Include a picture if you can!


2000 Speedmaster Schumacher Edition, Japan Special Ed.


----------



## tman916

Tag Heuer Carrera right after college. Technically it was a gift tho...


----------



## Time-Machines

30 years old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vuldric

I was 25 I believe, and had spent the good majority of time prior to that of buying cheap homages to figure out what I wanted. Picked up the current reference planet ocean in 38MM. However, my watch journey continues, and have since moved on from that piece.


----------



## MaDTempo

38 




  








Accoutrement




__
MaDTempo


__
Aug 5, 2016


----------



## StufflerMike

Corey Welch said:


> I was 18 when I got my first luxury watch. It was a La Divine Emerald Leather from Llebaux.


If I got the story of the founder of Llebeaux right, the project took 10 years from 2011 to get realized. So the brand was launched app. in 2020/2021. You are still 18, max. 19, or do I miss something here ? A „luxury watch" for $395 ? I think it's more like a fashion watch.


----------



## Schlafftablett

28. Seamaster 2531.80 IIRC it was the last year before the coaxial. I got that as a welcome home gift to myself after my first 2 years in Afghanistan.


----------



## cantona

I was 23 i think or 24. A Tissot visodate (black dial). I won some cash at a local casino playing craps so decided the casino could treat me to nice watch!


----------



## soufiane

I was 26 it was a beautiful Baume et Mercier automatic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward 606

My first was the Omega Seamaster 300Mc, I got it when I was 25


----------



## SENC

jberberich said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post to the forums! A lot of us were bitten with the watch bug at a young age. My first luxury watch was a Breitling Blackbird A13350, purchased when I was 17. Ever since then I've been hooked. What was your first luxury watch and how old were you? Include a picture if you can!


Second-hand Omega Speedmaster when I was 51. Still have it and really love it.


----------



## TheNguyener601

At 26, I bought my BB58. Shortly after, I bought a Tudor black bay chrono then a Rolex submariner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

At 29, i bought my Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean.


----------



## Perseverence

36; the RGM Model 222.

Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## kraeken

43 y/o, Two Line Pelagos, bought second hand from a member here.


----------



## lasttango

I was around 24 years old. (1995) It was an Omega Seamaster 120M - Quartz. Great watch. I paid about $1000 for it - it was pre-owned. I don't think I took it off once for seven years. I kept in on during sleep, showers, swimming etc - I miss that watch... never should have traded it in towards a different watch.


----------



## ugawino

I was about 20 (circa 1990) when I bought a TAG 169.306

Pretty dumb move for a college student to put something like that on a credit card. 😒 

But I loved that watch while I had it. And it definitely led to my current interest in watches.


----------



## Harcar

The year 1986 I bought a Rolex 5513. 17 years old Graduated high school


----------



## Lumefreak

Luxury is pretty subjective but I consider this to be my first. Bought when I turned 50


----------



## soboy

Throughout my adult life, I've always had other expenses related to providing for my family that took priority over obtaining a luxury watch. Finally got my first (and second) luxury watches last year, at 62. A Tudor Black Bay 58 and a Rolex Datejust 41. Love them both. There is a certain degree of satisfaction in delayed gratification!


----------



## Buddhabelly

My gf, who is now my wife, bought me the 1st luxury watch, a Submariner Date. A few years later I bought myself the first luxury watch, an ALS 1815.


----------



## Mozjo33

53...and waiting on delivery. Omega Aqua Terra 8900


----------



## Mjsusc

Frédérique constant classics manufacture 




jberberich said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post to the forums! A lot of us were bitten with the watch bug at a young age. My first luxury watch was a Breitling Blackbird A13350, purchased when I was 17. Ever since then I've been hooked. What was your first luxury watch and how old were you? Include a picture if you can!


----------



## blackdog1101

I bought an Omega stainless steel Constellation when I was about 28. I loved it, but it was stolen from me in a hotel. Of course housekeeping said I must have misplaced it, but I know it was stolen. My fault for leaving it in the room unattended.


----------



## Betterthere

Omega Seamaster 1990


----------



## Patek1

53, 17 and omega pie pan


----------



## timkyen

My first “serious” luxury watch was purchased at age 32 as a milestone for starting my own business. I bought the Omega Aqua Terra Day-Date!


----------



## JimBianchi

Tudor BB Heritage 41, black dial on a bracelet.

I was 56.

In the past 3 years I have acquired a Longines, two more Tudors and a Rolex OP39 blue.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

At 40 years of age, and after my divorce was final, I immediately went out and purchased a Breitling Navitimer. It ignited a passion that continues today. Yes, watches and women 🤣


----------



## Ryan Casper

roughly a month ago at 35. Omega dark side of the moon.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Purchased in the BWI in 1967, a Rolex no date sub for $135


----------



## ZIPPER79

ZIPPER79 said:


> Purchased in the BWI in 1967, a Rolex no date sub for $135


Was 28 then


----------



## bagle

Omega Speedmaster at 23 

Have had about 8 other watches since then


----------



## The Watch Ho

59. I just picked this up. I blame my son who asked me to go to the watch store to look.....blasted kids!


----------



## sopapillas

This was my first “luxury” watch, which I bought after graduation and working for 2 years. I sold it pretty quickly and went for a GS Snowflake instead.


----------



## Andoy

I was 37 and it was a Fortis automatic - Pilot's Professional Chronograph.


----------



## Imminent_Verge

I was 37 when I got a Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine 45 Ti, shortly thereafter got a Panerai PAM 00087 "La Bomba" to go with it

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux

42 when I bought my Tudor Pelagos.


----------



## big_slacker

I was 37, got it in celebration of my first 6 figure job which I thought was a lot back then, haha! Planet Ocean 2500, which I really liked. I'm actually a bit sorry I sold that one.


----------



## Jack1775

Bought when I was 30. I know the current version of the Seamaster Diver 300M offers many upgrades, but this first generation of SMPc really nailed the value proposition, IMO; especially considering the discounts that could be found then.


----------



## Spikemauler

I was 46 when I bought my IWC


----------



## LeisureDave

Not sure if this counts as luxury, but this came today in the mail (I’m 19 btw)


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

i was 28 when i had my first luxury watch


----------



## GCBC

21, breitling navitimer world as first REAL piece. got a tag heuer f1 3years prior.


----------



## Daniel Hunter

I was 21 when I bought a Rolex Explorer II, 32 years ago. I still have it and wear it occasionally.


----------



## taylorcummings97

I was 22 when I bought my 1997 Rolex Datejust. Don’t think I’ll ever part ways with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klip88

Speedmaster at 31


----------



## maliboo74

I was 26 and bought a TAG Heuer 2000 Exclusive Chronograph in Rose Gold.


----------



## archaeobeat

I bought my first Omega constellation in 2019 for 450 dollars when I was 33. I think it is my first luxury piece.


----------



## Mookie2022

When I was just graduated from college I bought myself a Tag Heuer Formula 1 (WAC 1111) the one with the white dial and black rotating bezel. I thought it was luxury at the time. I was so proud of myself. I have bought and sold many other watches over time that are more "luxury", but I have held onto this TAG just cannot seem to let it go as my first "real" watch. I think I paid $700 for it at the time.


----------



## Drmklr

I’ve been collecting for ever since I could remember, however 39 was when I picked up my first “luxury“ watch. Tudor Black Bay Heritage 41 w/ red dial. that was 16 months ago, been on a roll since then. Breitling Endurance Pro, Rolex Datejust Roman dial, fluted bezel on a jubilee, Tudor Chrono (which I’m picking up here from my AD at 10a today!!), and one more in the pipe (I say one more but we know how that goes).


----------



## X13K

First real luxury at 34. Picked up an explorer 16570 second hand before the price craziness. Sold it 1.5 years or so ago. Never really bonded with it and the rolex craziness turned me off.


----------



## Rossgallin

Raymond Weil was my first true luxury piece at around 22 years old. I still love this brand even 20 years later


----------



## Patrick_R

I was 20, and bought a 1680 plexi Submariner used from a Jeweller selling new Rolex in Sydney for $1800. 
Hated it unfortunately, moved it on within 12 months.


----------



## epicKr3mps

37 years old, bought a used Submariner from a friend.


----------



## Don60

Rolex GMT Master blue red dial 1980 Fayetteville NC with a TDY check before heading to Europe.
Watch was destroyed in a motor cycle accident landing on my left side. Watch saved my hand and wrist.
Paid a little over 600.00 new.
I was 20 yo.


----------



## debussychopin

Not sure how to define luxury but my first WIS-approved watch was a simple three hander, automatic, white dial Oris watch on a black croc strap. It was new and I paid only $350 for it back in 2006 off of a seller on a style/ clothing enthusiasts forum who just wanted to unload it quickly.


----------



## Ssak13

I'm 27 and finally getting into the game, great to hear all of the first time buyer stories and how far everyone has come along!


----------



## simple2bme

Not sure if Tag would be considered a Luxury watch when I first bought mine 20 yrs ago for $800. It's quarts movement and it still working. Very sturdy and reliable watch. I still have it.
For my 50th bday back in May of this year, I just purchased a Sapphire sandwich Speedy 3861 for $8K incl CA tax. This is probably my really 1st luxury watch....and will be adding more for sure.

I love Swiss Made watches, and M cars--but this is a watch forum.


----------



## TeeFuce

Tag Heuer 2000 at about 35 y/o. I had a bunch of Timexes and Seikos before that.


----------



## FeloniousTesseract

...well excluding a Tag Superprofessional at 20 it would be a Datejust at 25


----------



## AaronW123

29 bought a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Automatic SRT


----------



## CMuf

archaeobeat said:


> I bought my first Omega constellation in 2019 for 450 dollars when I was 33. I think it is my first luxury piece.
> View attachment 16786630


450 seems like peanuts for an omega, how did you get it, might I ask?


----------



## CMuf

AaronW123 said:


> 29 bought a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Automatic SRT
> View attachment 17052177


tags are amazing imo, great picture


----------



## CMuf

Jack1775 said:


> Bought when I was 30. I know the current version of the Seamaster Diver 300M offers many upgrades, but this first generation of SMPc really nailed the value proposition, IMO; especially considering the discounts that could be found then.


My brother has what you have but in the quartz version and its great


----------



## fabslife

I was 27 years old and bought a Tag Heuer F1 Grand Date.


----------



## archaeobeat

CMuf said:


> 450 seems like peanuts for an omega, how did you get it, might I ask?


I found it on eBay was not photographed well. 
I had it serviced when it arrived even though it was keeping 15seconds a day as I did not know service history and then put a nice crocodile leather strap on it and found a silver Omega buckle. Live wearing this 50 years old watch.


----------



## CMuf

archaeobeat said:


> I found it on eBay was not photographed well.
> I had it serviced when it arrived even though it was keeping 15seconds a day as I did not know service history and then put a nice crocodile leather strap on it and found a silver Omega buckle. Live wearing this 50 years old watch.


great


----------



## thegotoperson

I got my first watch back in 2013 right before I was about to turn 18, it was an Orient. Loved It as my first watch.


----------



## Aokan

My first luxury watch was at 23. A 5500 airking. I got my first “big check” and said “imma blow most of this on a pawnshop rolex”.


----------



## Xolotl

Aokan said:


> My first luxury watch was at 23. A 5500 airking. I got my first “big check” and said “imma blow most of this on a pawnshop rolex”.
> 
> View attachment 17092874


Ha, very similar to me. Rolex 1501 when I was 23. Still wear it all the time!


----------



## Homepukes

I was 30 when my wife bought me a Coke GMT II. But I paid for it. 26 years later it still going strong.


----------



## Turpinr

50.
A Tag Heuer F1 in 2008.


----------



## dbonddental

39, a Sub 16610.


----------

